# New and Intrigued :-)



## Alan (May 31, 2017)

I just want to say say thank you for welcoming me to your forum, I guessed there would be a place/forum where people would be showing off their vintage bottles but i never imagined it would be such a fantastic eye opening experience... So thank you again .., Anyway as a newbie and this being my first experience of showing and investigating what I have well I guess I'll post some pics and see what you all think... I have more..


----------



## hemihampton (May 31, 2017)

Welcome, Wondering if that green & amber bubbly hobnail bottles are poison bottles? LEON.


----------



## iggyworf (Jun 1, 2017)

Hello and welcome to the site. The colored bottles look like they could be some nice ones. Some more pics of those please!


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 1, 2017)

Neat stuff!  I imagine you are in the UK?


----------



## Alan (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi yes I will post more pics but can't do that until Monday as I work all weekends, some of those bottles have 'NOT TO BE TAKEN' moulded into them, so maybe poison!? I have some pics in my phone but I don't seem to be able to add them to this post ... And not from Uk but close enough Ireland.. Anyway keep the info coming and I'll post more detail and pics Monday evening .. Ps: Is there a way to post pics from my phone, I could do it from my laptop  ok.


----------



## nhpharm (Jun 1, 2017)

The olive green and amber "Not To Be Taken" bottles are poisons and contained Lysol.  Looks to be 1920's.  The straight sided one is also a poison from the 1910's or 1920's and could have had any number of things in it.


----------



## botlguy (Jun 1, 2017)

Welcome to the forums Alan, please come back and share often.
Jim S.


----------



## Alan (Jun 1, 2017)

sorry having trouble uploading on my mobile phone, I'll figure it out when i get home


----------



## Alan (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jun 2, 2017)




----------



## Alan (Jun 2, 2017)

I really think some if my bottles are pre 1900!? I will let you all know on Monday evening with good descriptions and any embossing or molding, also does numbers and letters on the base/bottom of bottles help identify them as some do have numbers and stuff, thank you


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 3, 2017)

Nice bottles!  I'm very curious about those ones with two and three mouths, I've never seen anything like that before.  Do you think they're laboratory equipment maybe?  
I expect they actually are all post-1900, because in Europe they continued using older bottle-making methods much later than here across the pond.  They were still making bottles by hand at least well into the 1930's.  
Numbers and letters on the bottom help identify Canadian and American bottles but since this is primarily an American site I don't think any of us know much about date codes used in the British Isles, if they were ever used at all.  Generally on medicine bottles like yours mostly are the numbers on the bottom don't have any meaning, they're just mold numbers.


----------



## whittled (Jun 3, 2017)

There is a name for those those 2 and 3 opening bottles but I'll be damned if I can remember it now. I think they were industrial for separating vapor and water or something. Like a still thing or the separators used in modern air compressors. I'm not sure.


----------



## Alan (Jun 4, 2017)

Hi, so how would I recognise a pre 1900 bottle, I suspect I have some among my collection and most probably imports!?.. Also I did some searching online about those double/treble spout bottles and I haven't come up with anything, I'll delve deeper really getting into it at the moment  gonna order a VINTAGE BOTTLE' paper back on ebay, supposedly gives year and value of loads of bottles, who knows I might have a €20 bottle  anyway gonna post more pics tomorrow as I'm now finished work for the weekend. Thanks lads for all the info


----------



## CanadianBottles (Jun 8, 2017)

I would not recommend buying that book unfortunately, those bottle books usually have limited useful information and often outright false information unless it's super specialized.  Bottles are just too wishy-washy to every give definitive information about them in a book like that.
As for how you can tell if a bottle is from before 1900, well you can't unless you can verify that a company went out of business before 1900.  In the US, 1910 is roughly around when they switched from making bottles by hand to using an automatic machine, and you can tell it's machine-made by whether or not the seam goes over the lip (with a few exceptions).  But in other areas they switched over to automatic machines at later dates.  In Canada they switched over in the 1920's, while in Europe athey continued up until the 1930's or even later.  
I'm pretty sure that nothing there is worth 20 Euros, other than maybe that nice big teal poison bottle.  But it's not hard to find bottles worth that much, they're certainly out there in reasonable enough numbers.  And I'd imagine Ireland has massive numbers of digging opportunities, though I'm not sure about the laws over there, I think they may be fairly restrictive.


----------



## Alan (Jun 8, 2017)

Great info thanks, so people actually go digging for bottles that's brilliant, my bottles are just ones picked up here and there with my uncle. Any suggestions about going digging, like were would I start!? Love al that outdoor stuff, I go fishing and have a metal detector etc etc also I go hill walking near old famine time villages.


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 19, 2017)

Usually poisions have safety for the blind not to drink ridges knobs something on outer bottle to warn them by feeling outer bottle can't see pics very well love that brown bottle any idea what it is nice bots oil sells hi any petroleum I have a good buyer Iowa oil a gas museum schould pop up gas pumps oil or petroleum he pays well 2 nd choice Rick trotnic Salina Kansas he's kind of an ass tho put him into his place tho he thinks he can buy anything bigheaded ass tho pass first to third offers he will come back our secret lol k he's got money tho trotnics recycling and demo company Salina Kansas Iowa mobil gas museum he's a true collector pretty nice guy tell him Ken riser sent you he wanted a Cushman husky engine I had real bad one time he lost tho many people flew to where I was yea a 12 hp Cushman husky barn portable firetruck slod 20 thou 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 19, 2017)

Love that blue bottle what kind of bottle love the blues Phillips cough syrups I make lights out of them dif color of blue tho nice long neck love it dif indeed I've seen alot bottles Oklahoma Ohio never one like that special nice 

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ken_Riser (Jun 19, 2017)

Lab bottle some kin nod?

Sent from my LGLS676 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan (Jun 22, 2017)

Hi guys am back  sorry I haven't been on for a while but having car trouble hmmmm  anyway loving the positivity posts, keeps me buzzin about old bottles  I haven't picked up any more bottles as off today but I hope to start again soon, I was hoping for some tips on where I should maybe start digging for bottles rather than just coming across one here and there!? So that would be great if anyone could advise me, I know I live in Ireland but shir they probably 'dumped' bottles in the same places as use GUYS  So anyway chat soon ok cool


----------

